# Ovulation scanning on clomid



## slm.mcsheffrey (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,
I am currently having tracking done I am on 100mg clomid
I had my first us last friday one dominant follicle found at 12mm
Monday it was 16 mm
Friday it was 22.5mm
I am going back tommorow to see if I have ovulated but cont think I will have as I have not had a positive ovulation test yet
Can anyone share their experiences of tracking x


----------



## slm.mcsheffrey (Dec 1, 2011)

Just an update,

went back for another scan today, follicle is now 25.4mm
has anybody elses follice got this big I am on day 17


----------



## Kaliope (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello, that is a lot  Didn't the doctor offer you the HCG Trigger Shot to make you ovulate? I got my shot when the follicles were 18 and 20mm


----------



## slm.mcsheffrey (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey, I have heard alot about the HCG trigger shot, I have never been offered it on any of my cycles and my dr has,t even discussed it, it what instance would you be offered the shot?

Would appriciate your advice


----------



## Kaliope (Feb 16, 2012)

My doctor gives the shot when the follicle is big enough (around 20mm). It is good because then you know that ovulation will be in the next 36 hours. Just makes it easier  to plan    

Maybe you should call and ask about that


----------



## slm.mcsheffrey (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks,
I am back in on Monday for another scan to see if I have ovulated over the weekend and I'll have a chat with them then


----------



## slm.mcsheffrey (Dec 1, 2011)

Had another scan this morning day 20 and they said I ovulated between day 18 to 19, having bloods taken in a week to check progesterone.
Has anybody got any success stories from ovulating around these days or is it too late for the egg to be any good?


----------

